# Only 3 more weeks!



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Why is this forum so quiet right now? Where is everybody hunting? What gear you shooting? Found any animals to excite you yet?

I've got my Diamond Outlaw dialed in all the way out to 60 yards, although I would hope to have my shots be 40 yards or less. I was up in my spot on the Zion unit yesterday, and found a fantastic buck and a few small bull elk to chase around. Really hoping to let one of my 100 grain shockwaves eat! Is anybody else getting excited?!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Super excited. Getting the last tweak on the bow this afternoon and will sight for broadheads next weekend. And at that point it will only be two weeks away


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My bow blew up last week..........back to square one. :-(

I have a PSE I bought 3 or 4 years ago that I have not shot much that I will go to. 
Never have been comfortable with it. I got with a friend that shoots for them,
and we worked on the bow. Got the draw length to fit me, and dropped the 
lbs to 58, now it fits me quite well. He saved my butt !!!!
Shot it a few times and have it dialed in quite well. Will get it fine tuned tuned in time. 

I'm bowhunting elk this year, and have been seeing a few around. 
I just like to be out and around during the bow hunt. To get one would just be a bonus.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How did it blow up?

Ironically... I had a PSE that blew up once, shattered a limb. A-holes would not warranty it. I said it was sold with a lifetime warranty and they just responded "sorry but it looks like its life is up". They offered $20 off a new bow. I told them to bite me. I'll never own a PSE product ever again.


-DallanC


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have my trusty Mathews switchback dialed in and ready to go. I have yet to see the big bucks I was chasing last year but the elk that have invaded are presenting a new opportunity. About 2 dozen cows and small spikes as well as 2 pretty big bulls. I have my archery elk tag and a pretty good pattern on the elk and willing to take a bull or a cow so I'm feel pretty good and anxious about my odds. :shock:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish I could get excited. I hunt Antelope in September and it is kind of a meat hunt. My fun begins October 15 and pretty well runs until the 31st. I guess I might as well hit the north plate next weekend with the fly rod and try to not think about hunting. Granted, I have a buck Antelope and buck deer tag in the area. If the fishing sucks, it's time to go try not to run into prairie rattlers and find a good one of each . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The cables snapped. It was a older Hoyt that I went back to after I bought the PSE. 
Luckily I was not shooting it when it went. I open my case, and it was dead. 
The Hoyt did not owe me anything, was a good bow. 
So far the PSE feels pretty good now that it actually fits me.


----------



## JBogus (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm amped! Before this season, i haven't shot a bow since Jr high archery club (2 decades ago). I forgot how much I enjoy shooting archery. I can't wait to hit the hills. My shift work schedule and 3 kids don't allow for much time to scout but my tag is the unit I know like the back of my hand and I will make the best of it!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Bear Attitude dialed in at 70lbs 30" draw. I have 3 LE manti elk tags to fill. wife and dad are kind of taking it easy this year so I'm doing all the scouting. So far I have had a nice group of bachelor bull elk posing for my cams. so needless to say I'm super stoked!! you know its bad when your in your backyard and in the echo of your mind you hear a bugle. A couple weeks ago when i placed the cams i saw over 200 elk and heard a bunch bugling. of course my dad wore his neon blue shirt so i wasn't about to go "spot and stalk" lol.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Checked my cameras yesterday and in with all of the elk that have moved in I found the buck I was chasing last year. I had a perfect opportunity to take him last year and my wind ruined it for me. I'm hoping to locate and patern him in the coming weeks.


----------



## Arkie (Jun 6, 2017)

Getting pretty antsy here for sure. Hoyt Carbon Spyder dialed in with Thunder Head tipped Piledriver arrows. I've been looking at maps and satellite views of the Books till my eyes are about shot and BTW, I don't even have the tag. It belongs to my buddy. So I'm seeing monster spikes in my dreams! I get about two texts a day asking if we can leave yet! Putting boots on the ground in two weeks to scout out the critters and ease this constant need to chase an elk! Good luck to all this coming season!:grin:


----------

